# New Boat



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

So I just finished the paperwork, and am going to pick up my new toy on Sunday.

A very good condition A-Class Catamaran!!! Not a foiler yet, but it has c boards and winglets, so its pretty close to ready to fly. Now if only the skipper was competent.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Why sail slow if you can sail fast? 
Congratulations!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Steady wind and small waves! Had a friend get catapulted when the AC 45 he was riding in caught a leeward hull. Only dinged his finger, but it appears he was flung about 80' at 30 knots from about 40' up. (The bow was stuck maybe 5' into the water, and he doesn't remember much.) Of course he was wearing kevlar body armor, gloves, helmet, and had backup oxygen in case he got stuck under the sail or hulls. 
Good luck!


----------

